# Looking for old snowboard movie...



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe one of the Absinthe films?


----------



## Ross Reid (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it was an amateur film, but really well done


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ross Reid said:


> I'm pretty sure it was an amateur film, but really well done


There's a amateur Scandinavian company that's made tonnes, can't remember the name though.


TT


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

i have a feeling it's called : 9 months of snow

[ame]https://vimeo.com/7081061[/ame]
????


----------

